# geschützte PDF mit GhostView öffnen



## jarno (21. März 2009)

Hallo,

kann mir vlt. jemand helfen, 
ich möchte mit ghostscript 8.54 / ghostview 4.9 öffnen.

Zudem muss ich sagen, ich bin im Besitz des Passwortes und kann auch ungeschützte PDF's öffnen, nur halt geschützte nicht.
Ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung :

   **** This file requires a password for access.
Error: /invalidfileaccess in pdf_process_Encrypt

Nur habe ich keine Möglichkeit das Passwort einzugeben.
Wie kann ich dieses Problem lösen.
Bitte keine Tipps wie nimm doch den Adobe Reader (o.ä.)

Grüße Jarno


----------

